# My new AR



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I picked up a Bushmaster this week ... I wanted a Flattop, slider stock & carbine forearm which I got but other than that it's pretty plain jane ... so far but that will change in time :smt077 I have a lot of work to do .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet gun dude!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I picked up a Bushmaster this week ... I wanted a Flattop, slider stock & carbine forearm which I got but other than that it's pretty plain jane ... so far but that will change in time :smt077 I have a lot of work to do .


Beer or Boolits?, Beer or Boolits?:numbchuck: :numbchuck: :nutkick: :smt033 :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> Beer or Boolits?, Beer or Boolits?:numbchuck: :numbchuck: :nutkick: :smt033 :smt033


"bulk" purchases may be a solution ? :mrgreen: a case of each .... :smt112

thanks Ship


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Deal !!!*

:smt023 Good for you Rusty. Man you are going to have a ball. Sure wish I could get one. I am trying to get the 9mm one for I can shoot it at the indoor range. Dang things cost a bundle. Good luck with yours.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet! :smt023

There's also another site/forum dedicated to the Black Rifle you should check out sometime... www.m4carbine.net Great bunch overthere...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Beauty! 'Bout time you posted the pic.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thanks ...*



js said:


> Sweet! :smt023
> 
> There's also another site/forum dedicated to the Black Rifle you should check out sometime... www.m4carbine.net Great bunch over there...


Thanks ... and your right, "M4Carbine.net is an EXCELLENT... it's nice to have an alternative to "the other guys". I recommend it to any AR junkie. :smt023

Thanks Todd ... And I know, I know...... I'm slow :mrgreen: Now, I have alot of tuning up to do. I'll need to drop some of my other hobbies to feed my new habit ... :smt077


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Thanks Todd ... And I know, I know...... I'm slow :mrgreen: Now, I have alot of tuning up to do. I'll need to drop some of my other hobbies to feed my new habit ... :smt077


Me too. I think I'll stop collecting kids. They're too expensive and eating into my shooting budget.


----------

